# ameristep hitman climber treestand?



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

i dunno about that model personally but summit does make good climbers...probably one of the best companys for climbers.....who makes the lightest and largest is what i would like to know....im a fairly big guy so i need room but i dont wanna tote a van on my back for 2 miles either......whats the best compromise???


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Riversedge9712 (Apr 28, 2008)

road_kill said:


> i dunno about that model personally but summit does make good climbers...probably one of the best companys for climbers.....who makes the lightest and largest is what i would like to know....im a fairly big guy so i need room but i dont wanna tote a van on my back for 2 miles either......whats the best compromise???




Summit Goliath or titian i have both and highly recamend i am 6'4 and 275 and can and have sat in both from daylight til dark


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

i like the look of them, but don't really see the point in buying one for 300+ when i can get one that is almost the same for $100 (4 or more out of 5)


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

i like the look of them, but don't really see the point in buying one for 300+ when i can get one that is almost the same for $100 (4 or more out of 5) 

*for $100 cheaper*


----------



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

I dont know much about other climbers but i do know that summits are GREAT. I would definitly say that it is impossible to go wrong with a summit, but take it how you want it cause i know nothing about the other brands:confused


----------



## encoredxt (Dec 13, 2008)

*TreeWalker*

Look into treewalker. They are a AT sponser. Great Stand. light an comfy :wink:


----------



## MI_Archer (Mar 6, 2009)

i have the hitman and had to run screws thru the back of the top section of stand where it hooks up to the tree just to get it to bite into the tree i would not recomend it to anyone but that is just my opinion i am currently trying to sell it


----------



## statechamp08 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the gorilla greyback and it has worked well for me during the past 4 seasons. It's fairly light weight and is easy to set up.


----------

